

Rest in peace, Autumn Radtke, we'll miss you - twidlit
http://www.techinasia.com/meta-ceo-autumn-radkte-commited-suicide/

======
jargonster
So sad. I met her in 2012, she had generously treated me with dinner, drinks,
and time from her busy schedule. She seemed so interesting. Been a year I
wanted to invite her back but we were both busy all the time... Now it's too
late. We lost a great CEO and beautiful person.

